# Show us your city suburbs



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587798


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

Vaucluse, Eastern Suburbs Sydney. Cliffs, beaches, skyline views, great houses. It has everything. Except affordability... Don't bother unless you're worth a couple million. This is where the Aussie 1% live.


Lighthouse Reserve, Sydney by Graham Ezzy, on Flickr









http://www.homedsgn.com/2012/06/20/...ruce-stafford-architects/a-vaucluse-house-03/


back in sydney by leaaaah, on Flickr





Awesome Architecture in Vaucluse Sydney by kugelblitz78, on Flickr


Awesome Architecture in Vaucluse Sydney by kugelblitz78, on Flickr


Vaucluse by chienh, on Flickr



Dover Heights, New South Wales 1.6 by walkeradam35, on Flickr


Sydney Harbour from Strickland House by zoom_eric, on Flickr









http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...ential/gallery-e6frex89-1225957463124?page=10









http://designrevolutionaustralia.co...novation-by-bruce-stafford-architects-sydney/









http://www.mprdg.com/projects/houses/vaucluse-house









http://mygc.onthehouse.com.au/repor.../Unit_1,_95_Wentworth_Road_VAUCLUSE_NSW_2030/


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Do I really have to? :lol::lol:

Ok, here we go:









(Corviale (Rome, IT)









(Tor Bella Monaca (Rome, IT))









(Montespaccato (Rome, IT))

And I can go on with other ugly pics. (except for the last one). As you can see, Rome suburbs are not like Sydney's.:lol::lol: It's way better to live inside the city.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I am sure Rome has nice suburbs as well


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Oslo, Norway.*


Stovner by KingOfNor, on Flickr


Stovner by KingOfNor, on Flickr


Stovner by KingOfNor, on Flickr


Høybråten - Haugenstua by KingOfNor, on Flickr


Tveita by wilhelmja, on Flickr


blokk 2_02 by bjorn g, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

a melbourne suburb , they also have ugly ones


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mornnb said:


> Vaucluse, Eastern Suburbs Sydney. Cliffs, beaches, skyline views, great houses. It has everything. Except affordability... Don't bother unless you're worth a couple million. This is where the Aussie 1% live.


Perhaps photos of where regular Sydneysiders live would be more interesting? High end neighbourhoods look much the same whether you're in Denver, Melbourne, of Montreal. Middle class suburbia, on the other hand, tends to differ in style and feel.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto* * - Middle class neighbourhoods*


A lot of Toronto suburbia is soul sucking:









Courtesy of Jasonzed









Courtesy of mediapoint

But there's also quite a bit of this:


Cabbagetown Art Show (4) by chıc.geeĸ, on Flickr


Day after snow storm by Vianney (Sam) Carriere, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some of the suburbs of my home town of Shrewsbury, UK. I'd say these are all fairly standard middle-class/skilled working-class areas, ranging from slightly below average price homes to somewhat above average cost homes, not poor, not rich.

The first true residential suburbs away from the commercial centre of the town were built in the mid to late 19th century. 

These cost around £210-240k today ($325-375k / €245-280k)


2013-02-12-20-07-08_1000001463 by Mjones56, on Flickr

These are more expensive at £350-400k ($560-605k / €420-460k)


2013-02-12-20-09-30_1000001464 by Mjones56, on Flickr

The 1920s and 1930s saw a big expansion of suburbia, these type of homes are quite common across much of the country.

One of these is around £210-240k ($325-375k / €245-280k)


2013-02-12-20-10-42_1000001465 by Mjones56, on Flickr

The 1950s to 1970s saw another wave of suburban expansion.

These are around £135-155k ($210-240k / €160-185k)


2013-02-12-20-15-47_1000001466 by Mjones56, on Flickr

These are similar cost at around £135-155k ($210-240k / €160-185k)


2013-02-12-20-17-37_1000001467 by Mjones56, on Flickr

By the 1990s this was what typical suburban detached development looked like.

A house here is currently in the range of £220-270k ($360-405k / €270-305k)


2013-02-12-20-19-35_1000001468 by Mjones56, on Flickr

While these are a bit cheaper at £170-220k ($280-325k / €210-245k)


2013-02-12-20-31-03_1000001469 by Mjones56, on Flickr

The past 10-15 years have seen a big reduction in this type of suburban development, with most new homes being apartments and rowhomes on infill sites or reused previously developed land within the existing urban area.

Where there are new suburban developments they tend now to mix detached homes with rowhomes and apartments. Here's one that is nearing completion now.

http://www.cala.co.uk/homes/development/Copthorne_Gardens/Overview.aspx


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

isaidso said:


> A lot of Toronto suburbia is soul sucking:


hehe


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Just goes to show that suburbia is the worst thing in the history of urbanism.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Well, it's suburban by definition. It wasn't meant to be urban. 



alexandru.mircea said:


> hehe


That's a good one. 50s burbs are the best.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Suburb of Frankfurt:


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Povel and Nová Ulice boroughs in Olomouc. But it could be anywhere in the Czech Republic. Commieblocks are practically the same everywhere.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

pamplona (spain )


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Trupman said:


> Povel and Nová Ulice boroughs in Olomouc. But it could be anywhere in the Czech Republic. Commieblocks are practically the same everywhere.


That looks pretty urban to me. When I think of typical Czech suburbs I think of that (located in the district of Praha-vychod):


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Depends on what you call suburb. Streets like the one on your picture are usually beyond the city limits or on the outskirts of the city. They are also not as common as commieblock neighbourhoods. 
Of course we can't use an American (or English) definition of suburb in terms of continental Europe. For example, you can't say that this part of Brno isn't a suburb, although it is more urban than this part of Denver, CO.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

pamplona ( spain )


----------



## Treka (Jan 26, 2013)

_*NYC Suburbs*_
Rockland County,NY
















Orange County,NY








Bergen County,NY








Long Island,NY








Staten Island,NY









Some of the suburbs of NYC ^^


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Wow, that first NYC pic is like super-suburbia! A 10-minute walk from your frontdoor to the street and you need binoculars to see your neighbours house :laugh:

It might be interesting to see the sort of ballpark figures that homes on these streets might cost, I'll edit mine to show that.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv suburbs, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> ...by *_Hawk_*; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


...


Romashka01 said:


> http://www.first-realty.com.ua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Igor L. said:


> :cripes:
> Suburb?


in spain we consider it like a suburb


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kyiv suburbs, part 2



Igor L. said:


> http://zv.ua/





Igor L. said:


> *Suburb*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

VITORIA MAN said:


> in spain we consider it like a suburb


Monaco is a suburb? Sorry, but this is complete nonsense.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kyiv suburbs, part 3



























http://www.severinovka.com.ua


















http://sunbeam.com.ua



























Андрій Києнко http://dream-house.ua


















































































http://green-hills.com.ua


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

only rich suburbs in kiev ?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

VITORIA MAN said:


> only rich suburbs in kiev ?


http://www.uzts.com.ua/images/gorodok/photo/z2.jpg
http://www.uzts.com.ua/images/gorodok/photo/z5.jpg
http://dream-house.ua/wp-content/gallery/green-hills/green-hills-20.jpg
^^ middle class


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Meh, it really looks like a propaganda booklet, everything (including people) looks fake.

This said, I have no doubt that Kyiv's suburbs are indeed nice.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Hmm...

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3912/hawk5555.90/0_4e090_ddd2dc94_XL
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/hawk5555.ee/0_56fcd_d932b72a_XL
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3813/hawk5555.90/0_4e088_e38ae9b7_XL
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3813/hawk5555.90/0_4e08b_b763c2dd_XL
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3812/hawk5555.91/0_4e0ab_d636a6b7_XL
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4408/131143134.c/0_78e60_7ee30720_XXL
http://pics.livejournal.com/tov_tob/pic/002y095c
^^ These are pics by members of Ukrainian Forum /SSC/.

http://green-hills.com.ua//assets/c...c=/assets/components/gallery/files/29/636.jpg
http://green-hills.com.ua//assets/c...c=/assets/components/gallery/files/29/593.jpg
http://green-hills.com.ua//assets/c...c=/assets/components/gallery/files/29/589.jpg
http://green-hills.com.ua//assets/c...c=/assets/components/gallery/files/29/616.jpg
^^ This promotional pics but I like them.


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

the suburbs of kyiv I remenber were


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:

This is not the suburb. It's Soviet residential buildings for workers in the city.

P.S. I think it's Desna District - the poorest district in Kyiv.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

If most of the suburbs in Kiev look like those above, average real per capita income of that city would have to be similar to Western Europe. Or how else could a large middle class afford it? Magic?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Kyiv residents have high incomes. You have to take into account that in Ukraine more than half of the economy is "in the shade" (unrecorded economy). Second, in Kyiv the standard of living is 3-4 times higher than the average standard of living in Ukraine.


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ Kyiv residents have high incomes. You have to take into account that in Ukraine more than half of the economy is "in the shade" (unrecorded economy). Second, in Kyiv the standard of living is 3-4 times higher than the average standard of living in Ukraine.


All that glitters is not gold.

"In October 2012, the average salary of one full-time employee of Kyiv was UAH 4,600 *( 567 US $)*, which is 13.5 percent higher than in the same period last year, the State Statistics Service of Ukraine reported.

The average salary in Ukraine in October 2012 amounted to UAH 3,110 *( 383 US $)*, which is 1.5% more than in the previous month."

http://www.ukrainebusiness.com.ua/news/7898.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Are you Polish? That explains a lot. :lol:
Again - in Ukraine more than half of the economy is "in the shade" (*unrecorded economy*).
In Ukraine ~90% of people receive two salaries:
1. "White" /official
2. "Black" /Tax exempt/
Typically, the "black" salary is 6-7 times higher than the "white" salary
You need to look for indirect indicators. For example, in Kyiv in 2012 there were 34,500 cars that cost more than $ 100,000 

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77839699&postcount=264*

More pics:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73951729&postcount=197
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80894754&postcount=314
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80942992&postcount=315


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

that means only a few people lives very well..


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

few people? :lol:



Igor L. said:


> For example, in Kyiv in 2012 there were *34,500 *cars that cost more than $ 100,000


*+*
In 2012 in Kyiv there were 1.3 mln cars /464 cars per 1000 people; $ 22,000 - the average cost of a car in Kyiv/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Puritan said:


> All that glitters is not gold.
> 
> "In October 2012, the average salary of one full-time employee of Kyiv was UAH 4,600 *( 567 US $)*, which is 13.5 percent higher than in the same period last year, the State Statistics Service of Ukraine reported.
> 
> ...



^^
Due to the double nature of the Ukraine economics mentioned above, it must be understood that these official data have some significant errors and cannot be applied directly in order to truly understand the economic situation in Ukraine. For now official statistics state that expenditures of the Ukraine population are considerably larger than recognized income. 


The development of capital area has been started and exists today within about 30 km from the Kyiv boundary. Despite rather short development history of cottage real estate, today in Kyiv suburbs there are 302 cottage settlements at the different stages of implementation. Particularly about 106 projects have already been implemented and are ready for living, within more than 100 projects are at the construction work stage, the rest ones are at development and documentation concordance stage.

Regarding the pricing policy, the majority of housing estate supply on the capital cottage market is in the range from $ 350 thsd. to $ 500 thsd ( business class) about 20% of supply are premium-class segment, where the cost ranges from $750-800 thsd. to several million dollars for the object( De-luxe ). In the lower price segment (the cost is below $350 thsd.) there are about 20% of supply.

Some of cheapest cottage settlements in suburb: 

*Cherry little farm*

Number of households: 54
Price from (U.S./sq.m): 500.00

http://www.zagorodna.com/uk/kotedzhni-mistechka-ukrajni/?obj=697

*Vysehrad*

Number of households: 28
Price from (U.S./sq.m): 430.00

http://www.zagorodna.com/uk/kotedzhni-mistechka-ukrajni/?obj=657


*Forest Song*

Number of households: 29
Price from (U.S./sq.m): 510.00

http://www.zagorodna.com/uk/kotedzhni-mistechka-ukrajni/?obj=588

*Azure*

Number of households: 230
Price from (U.S./sq.m): 500.00

http://www.zagorodna.com/uk/kotedzhni-mistechka-ukrajni/?obj=199


*Glade Lubyana*

Number of households: 335
Price from (U.S./sq.m): 500.00

http://www.zagorodna.com/uk/kotedzhni-mistechka-ukrajni/?obj=535


*Lake (Zdorovka)*

Number of households: 53
Price from (U.S./sq.m): 490.00

http://www.zagorodna.com/uk/kotedzhni-mistechka-ukrajni/?obj=183

*Pryozernyi (Lypovka)*

Number of households: 16
Price from (U.S./sq.m): 415.00

http://www.zagorodna.com/uk/kotedzhni-mistechka-ukrajni/?obj=643

*and some of most expensive cottage settlements in the Kyiv suburbs:
*

*Sun Valley *
Price from (U.S./sq.m): 2000.00

*Belgravia Club*

Price from (U.S./sq.m): 2700.00

*G20 *

Price from (U.S./sq.m): 3000.00

*Blue Lagune*

Price from (U.S./sq.m): 3450.00

*Riviera Villas*

Price from (U.S./sq.m): 2500.00

*Maetok. Brilliant*

Price from (U.S./sq.m): 2000.00

*GOLFSTREAM*

Price from (U.S./sq.m): 2700.00

*Obriy*

Price from (U.S./sq.m): 2500.00

*Plyutovo*

Price from (U.S./sq.m): 2500.00

*Pinery*

Price from (U.S./sq.m): 2300.00


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think people should post in this thread "real suburbs". Not that all big rich houses that look all the same don't matter the countrie... =/ Suburbs that shows the different architeture from each country and the way of life of common people... I saw a house in this thread with a helicopter place for landing... please ¬¬''


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

suburbs of Buenos Aires


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

orionbeta1 said:


> I think people should post in this thread "real suburbs". Not that all big rich houses that look all the same don't matter the countrie... =/ Suburbs that shows the different architeture from each country and the way of life of common people... I saw a house in this thread with a helicopter place for landing... please ¬¬''


i agree with you , i started this thread with that idea


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from these suburbs


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

asuncion , paraguay


----------



## AlexinhoBcn (Oct 20, 2011)

Some pictures of Barcelona suburbs (Spain).

North of BCN :

Santa Coloma de Gramenet


























Badia del Vallès


















Sant Cugat del Vallès



















South of BCN :

Cornellà de Llobregat


















Esplugues / Sant Just Desvern area :



















































Bellvitge, l'Hospitalet de Llobregat


























Intra-BCN :

Sant Marti










Ciutat Meridiana


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Utrecht suburbs*

Leidsche Rijn 
































































De Meern


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Clearly, the word "suburb" has different meanings in different places. I'm seeing everything from endless commieblocks, to mega-mansion compounds, to subdivisions, to slums. :crazy:


Anyway, Starkville has no suburbs


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

musiccity said:


> Clearly, the word "suburb" has different meanings in different places. I'm seeing everything from endless commieblocks, to mega-mansion compounds, to subdivisions, to slums. :crazy:


I agree. For example "suburbs" in Ukrainian cities it's always private houses, new cottages. Commieblocks located in the city, not suburbs. It's just "sleeping" neighborhoods of the city.
By the way, soviet-era residential areas in Ukrainian cities it's nothing like the ghetto in US or Western Europe, because there is relatively safe and clean and most of the infrastructure down there is fine (kindergarden, school, shopping center, parks, hospital e.t.c.) Also the interiors of apartments don't look as bad as exteriors.  The reason why so many people see these type of apartment blocks as depressing is that in US or Western Europe they are associated with ghettos and urban failures.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

kavala , greece


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bern (ch)


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Utrecht suburbs part II*

Some more images of Leidsche Rijn



























































































and here is how the centre of Leidsche Rijn will look like when it's completed 
The construction started last year


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Copenhagen


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice images. :cheers:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

burgos (spain )


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

caceres (spain )


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

china


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

holland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

VITORIA MAN said:


> kavala , greece


Both photos you posted are from town/city of Kavala, not a near suburb


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i know , i visited that town years ago , amazing !! but in spain suburbs we consider "outside the city center"


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cartagena ( colombia )


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And please do not forget to credit the photos you post


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid 
http://www.urbanity.es/foro/urbanismo-mad/8422-madrid-rio-y-calle-30-ii-488.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

torino , italy
http://www.eventreport.it/stories/Mercato/74682_se_levento__un_cantiere_comunicazione_e_reputation_management_nel_caso_del_centro_direzionale_lavazza/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

milano , italy
http://www.ilgiornaledellarchitettura.com/articoli/2011/6/108966.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

chile , iquique
http://europaconcorsi.com/projects/109887


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

lisbon
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606451


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

montevideo , uruguay
https://www.credit-suisse.com/uy/en/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

santa cruz , bolivia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=647438&page=154


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

la paz , bolivia
http://www.fotocommunity.es/pc/pc/display/29405527


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

podgorica , montenegro
http://www.metrolic.com/travel-guides-podgorica-157373/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos, but dont forget to credit them as well.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

you're rapid , moderator , i had not finished yet


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur *



nazrey said:


> Arkib Negara Malaysia & Kompleks Mahkamah by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr
> 
> by patchay
> 
> ...


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.atlantico.net/noticia/181455/tierra/cruceristas/
vigo , north spain


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cairo , egypt http://photos.linternaute.com/photo/1193316/1044587446/1459/banlieue-du-caire/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

marseille , france 








http://www.youmag.com/archive/FR/actualites/societe/faits-divers?page=5


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Utrecht, Leidsche Rijn*





































floating houses



















small port basin










lake and creek area



















pseudo-medieval town area



















pseudo-old Dutch houses




























source:

http://s643.beta.photobucket.com/us...falua2011/P3130240-kopie.jpg.html?sort=3&o=21


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

paris http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasoran/5316305573/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Minsk , belarus http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigel321/2462672494/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tbilisi , georgia http://beauty-places.com/tbilisi/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

this is the suburb of...








http://lhistgeobox.blogspot.com.es/2012/01/254-carte-de-sejour-douce-france-1986.html
lyon in france


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Utrecht Leidsche Rijn*

Barricade monument, Máximapark










flats










Lake and houses, Veldhuizen














































neo-old-Dutch houses










older houses and flats 










Strijkviertel industrial estate










older residential suburb De Meern


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

newcastle (gb) http://www.thepotteries.org/streets/longport/bridgewater_st/index.htm


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tenerife ( spain ) http://www.photaki.es/foto-foto-aerea-urbanizacion-en-la-laguna_64816.htm


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

huesca , spain 








la coruña , spain http://www.anpeba.com/5.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

toledo , spain http://cotolma.com/construcciones/construcciones-realizadas/item/29-42-viviendas-unifamiliares-zona-deportiva-y-piscina-toledo


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

nice , france http://rapgenius.com/Leck-all-in-lyrics#note-1073746


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

monaco http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/soundtracktomylife/2013/02/un-week-end-%C3%A0-cannes-et-monaco.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

liege , belgium http://www.picturespan.com/?p=105


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid , spain http://community.simtropolis.com/topic/31080-the-city-were-you-live/page-2


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cali , colombia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252329&page=124


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

genova , italy http://www.depuertoricopalmundo.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are some photos from all kind of areas within Birmingham in the UK. A city with a bad reputation amoungst many across the country , I hope some of these pictures show what the suburbs of Birmingham are all about.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos of suburbs from all over the world, guys


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

VITORIA MAN said:


> tbilisi, georgia
> 
> http://beauty-places.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Tbilisi-Georgia-Wallpaper.jpg
> tbilisi , georgia http://beauty-places.com/tbilisi/
> http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a410/Temesta_/Tbilisi/P5020110.jpg


:bash:
This is not a suburb. This is the Tbilisi City.



VITORIA MAN said:


> Minsk , belarus http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigel321/2462672494/


This is not a suburb. This is the Minsk City.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

VITORIA MAN said:


> liege , belgium http://www.picturespan.com/?p=105


This is infact the whole city center of Liège, nothing suburb about it


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

it looks like suburbs


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

It looks nothing like suburbs, more like a dense city?! I don't get it?
Liège is one of the most compact cities in Belgium.
here is a huge pano of the city core: http://hopeeternal.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/tour-de-france-2012-00-lic3a8ge-panorama.jpg


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice to see how other nations cope with urban issues, some misinformation but hey, thanks for the effort.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Nieuwegein*

Nieuwegein is s suburban municipality located to the South of Utrecht, it became a new town to house newcomers and resolve the housing shortage in Utrecht region in the seventies. 
Now it has two old villages, a lot of 70-ies and 80-ies neigbourhoods, a modern city centre and some new developments. It has ca. 70.000 inhabitants. 

Some of the earlier developments




























Newer parts, built inn the last five to eight years


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Calgary* * - Patterson Heights*


Hazy afternoon in Calgary by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Amersfoort Vathorst*

In Holland, suburbs should look urban and not ne an endless sea of sprawl but instead have more diversified architecture, here an exemple: Vathorst in Amersfoort


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

philadelphia ( usa ) http://picturephilly.com/2011/12/03/philadelphia-row-homes/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid http://www.cubosa.com/es/contenido/?iddoc=62


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

VITORIA MAN said:


>


New developments in the USA are taking this as an option due to prices on lands for development, the back yard went from a decent size to a box encrouched in tall fences, where there's little room for anything decent.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*My kind of suburb!*


Sunny Isles Beach Aerial Tour by AshtonColeman, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Utrecht - Leidsche Rijn*

faux 1930-ies houses along Leidsche Rijn river



















Schools go out in Leidsche Rijn 










Parts of LR awaiting construction


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*SunnyIsles Beach*


Sunny Isles Beach, FL. by kow626, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Op Buuren, Maarssen near Utrecht*

another new suburban settlement in imitation old Dutch style



















and as bonus a more modern settlement (neoclassical inspired) also in Maarssen


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Golf suburb of Loenen (between Utrecht and Amsterdam)*

Loenen has always been a posh and exclusive village with old mansions along the river Vecht where the rich of Amsterdam had and have their (second or first) homes, now it has a suburb, in style, with its own golf course and club!


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Yacht suburb in Weesp, near Amsterdam*

In many places in Holland one finds new suburban settlements along the water with mooring facilities included or nearby, this one in Weesp is next to a yacht club.
Weesp is an old small city which also is now a suburb of Amsterdam.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Houten (suburb of Utrecht)*

A family-oriented middle-class residential suburb located right to the South-East of Utrecht

The older part (built in the seventies and eighties)














































The newer part, built since 2000, has many houses and neighbourhoods inspired by historical architectural styles










imitation thirties houses










Castellum, built in an Italianizing style, and somehow inspired by a Roman army camp





































train station of Castellum










outer ramparts and moat of Castellum 





























more views in the newer part










The lakeside quarter




























imitation Amsterdamse School buildings


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

moscow http://echrblog.blogspot.com.es/2011/12/important-housing-rights-judgment.html


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Middle class suburbs of Buenos Aires Argentina




Alguno de los edificios nuevos del barrio





















Complejo de deptos bien clasemedieros




















Comercio de barrio




















Mas casitas lindas


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

la coruña , spain


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong - Tuen Mun new town
Source : http://www.jeffreypoonphotography.com/kau-king-shan.html


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Uk suburbs*


quaint by sabishii-panda, on Flickr


Bedford Park by sfPhotocraft, on Flickr


Suburban terrace by Allan Rostron, on Flickr


Millers Close by suavehouse113, on Flickr


2007-06-08_13-57-09-1 by djp3000, on Flickr


Gedling_2238 by Jheppcatt, on Flickr


Gedling_2218 by Jheppcatt, on Flickr


Gedling_2230 by Jheppcatt, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

johannesburg
http://finepixtrix.wordpress.com/tag/johannesburg/


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Utrecht - Leidsche Rijn*

Some more views of Leidsche Rijn residential suburb in Utrecht














































dedicated bus lane


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Lugano , Switzerland http://www.lugano-qualification.ch/html/airport_briefing_5.php


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid http://m.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=2749911


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Almere (suburb of Amsterdam in the new polders)






































Almere is now more than a suburb, it is also a city with its own life, it has now almost 200,000 inhabitants but (together with Lelystad and other cities and towns in the polders) is in part a suburb for Amsterdam and also Utrecht and Zwolle, there are rapid trains connecting these cities with the polder towns.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Belgrade Suburbs*


First HDR by Falcon1000, on Flickr


Regional efforts underway to legalise housing by setimes, on Flickr


----------



## bilche (May 3, 2007)

Very nice shots


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

* Kuala Lumpur suburbs *

from Patchay


----------

